# Stay or Go



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Will Tyler Hansbrough leave for the NBA or will he stay and try to win the title next year?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I think he'll be back....but you never know. That much money is usually pretty hard to turn down.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't know if his stock will be any higher next year, tough to turn down that much cash!!!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I would go just to avoid the chance of getting hurt next year and lowering his stock. He should just take the money and be another average journeyman player.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think that he will stay to win a championship. I think he is smart enough to realize that money isn't everything and that you can only have four years to win a NCAA championship and more years to win a NBA champoinship.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> I don't know if his stock will be any higher next year, tough to turn down that much cash!!!


problem is he doesn't need the money his daddy has enough of it, not as much as he will make but enough to stay one year!
I HOPE!!
i think he really wants a championship i th ink he will stay, they have evryone back :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

jwdinius1 said:


> i think he really wants a championship i th ink he will stay, they have evryone back :beer:


As much as I want it, i don't think Ellington or Lawson will stay. They gave it one shot last year when they came back and they came up short this year. The money is going to speak a little bit this time i believe. Don't get me wrong, I hope they do. The heels have 2 five star forwards coming in and a 4 star point guard next year, that would be something to watch if they all stick around.

I used to always say, can you imagine the team if rasheed and stack would have stuck around to play with vince and antawn.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> stack


It's not Stackhouse, it's Smokehouse!!!!! :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

He stays!  
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008 ... id=3367846


----------

